# Entertainment Forum > Television Discussion > UK Drama >  Upstairs Downstairs returns

## Perdita

The maid in TV drama Upstairs Downstairs will be returning to our screens â having risen to the position of housekeeper.

Jean Marsh will reprise her role as Rose Buck, 34 years after she last appeared in the series.

Miss Marsh, who originally played a lowly servant working in 165 Eaton Place, will return to the Belgravia home of the wealthy Bellamy family.
The way they were: The original cast of Upstairs Downstairs

The original series followed the family from 1903 to 1930 and ran on ITV from 1971 to 1975.

It was the brainchild of Miss Marsh and Dame Eileen Atkins, who is also set to appear in the new BBC One series, due to start filming in the spring.

Miss Marsh told the Telegraph: âIf you had told me 35 years ago that I would be playing Rose again â for the BBC â I think Iâd have had a good giggle.â

The actress, who won an Emmy award for her portrayal of Rose, will benefit from improved technology in her housework duties, but is anticipating some hiccups along the way. 

Back to Belgravia: Jean Marsh will return as Rose Buck, 34 years after her original turn as the maid (right)

She said: âRose will have much more help in this one. Thereâll be sweeping machines and washing powders and things. I can see disasters when it doesnât work â when the Hoover explodes.â

Written by Heidi Thomas, who wrote the BBCâs recent adaptations of Cranford and Ballet Shoes, the new series will be set in 1936.

Miss Thomas said: âIn the original series Mr Bellamy was quite an influential MP and King Edward VII came to dinner.

âThis house remains in Belgravia, it remains at the hub of the empire â weâre going to have politicians and royalty passing through.â

The show is set to be aired later next year with a full series possibly following in 2011.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...#ixzz0TXzt3JbM


*Loved this show, enjoy watching the repeats and look forward to the update *

----------


## Chloe O'brien

God I can remember Jean Marsh as Rose and Gordon Jackson as the butler.

----------


## Sparklet

Upstairs Downstairs was such a brilliant series - I hope they can match it.

----------

